# 69624 & 69610



## cvmartin (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an op report with bilateral removal of pressure equalization tubes and a paper patch only on the left side.  I cannot use 69624-RT and 69610-LT.  So 69624-50 or 69610-LT (since there was no patch done on the right side)  

Thanks in advance for the help.
Cheryl


----------



## dimmitta (Jul 11, 2011)

*69424 or 69610*

Have you considered billing just 69610-50? Because the code description says with or without patch,so a patch isn't necessary to bill the code.  If the doctor went in to remove tubes and repair both the holes but felt one side the repair was not needed this would be accurate coding. 

However, if you feel that the doctor did less work you could always append the 52 modifier (reduced services) to the 69610-50 to recognize less work on one side. This is what I do for my doctor when this situation occurs.

Hope this helps!


----------

